# Finished a large desk with spar urethane, now worried



## horford (May 13, 2013)

Hello,

I have been working on a desk project and over the last few days have applied 4 coats of Minwax Helmsman spar urethane.

It looks nice, but as I have done more research, I have learned that this finish is going to be 'soft' and not ideal for a work/computer desk.

Does anyone have any experience with using this type of finish on a desk? I'm starting to think I should put a final layer of shellac on it to create a harder surface but I have no idea if that is good idea or not.

Any suggestions are most welcome!

thanks.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Cover it with a piece of table glass. Perfect top, never scratch the wood. No stains, no problems.

http://glasstopsdirect.com/rectangle-glass-table-tops.php


----------



## ColorStylist (Jul 19, 2014)

horford said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been working on a desk project and over the last few days have applied 4 coats of Minwax Helmsman spar urethane.
> 
> ...


Spar varnishes are designed to not totally harden and remain flexible so they are able to move for weather and temperature variation. Its not really a good finish to put on a desk, especially one you will be writing on. If its strictly for looks, I wouldnt worry about it.

Polyurethane would have been a better choice. You can put poly over that spar varnish as the spar has poly in it anyway. Just make sure its totally dry and scuff sand real good with 240 grit before applying the poly.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

horford said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been working on a desk project and over the last few days have applied 4 coats of Minwax Helmsman spar urethane.
> 
> ...


Shellac wouldn't be a whole lot better. You would have been better off to use a catalyzed lacquer or conversion varnish, both are a finish that needs to be sprayed though.

I have a customer that used the helmsman spar on her kitchen table years ago and it's wearing well. While a harder finish would have been better it's done now so I would live with it. If and when the top gets all scratched up then you can think of refinishing it. Probably all you would have to re-do is the top.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

And the term "soft" for the finish, is relative to "harder" finishes.
It's not like the finish will have an indentation where your keyboard was. Refrigerators leave marks in linoleum, because linoleum is soft.
Dragging your computer's keyboard across the desk top might leave a scratch, but probably won't.
Writing in ballpoint on a piece of notebook paper might leave a trace of grooving in the finish, but probably won't.
Dragging your computer's CPU across the desk ... well that will probably scratch the surface. But then, with a little grit under the pads, it would scratch anything you can finish wood with.
If you're not going with a glass top, then I am with Steve on this. Use it. If the finish doesn't hold up, redo it then.


----------



## horford (May 13, 2013)

All excellent responses, I really appreciate them.

After more googling this morning, it became pretty obvious I didn't make the #1 best choice of finishes for an indoor desk top. Sometimes too much information can drive a guy insane 

Mikechell, you made some really good points that helped put my mind at ease. I am going to just install, enjoy it and move on.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

You're welcome


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Use a quality desk pad or glass top as suggested.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

horford said:


> All excellent responses, I really appreciate them.
> 
> After more googling this morning, it became pretty obvious I didn't make the #1 best choice of finishes for an indoor desk top. Sometimes too much information can drive a guy insane
> 
> ...


A spar varnish was developed hundreds of years ago. Ship builders would put varnish on the mast of their ships and it was too hard. The flexing the mast would do in the wind caused the varnish to crack allowing water in and then the finish would just fail. They then formulated a varnish that was softer and would flex with the mast so the finish would last longer. Then folks figured out all exterior wood expanded and contracted with the weather so this new varnish held up better there as well. Now think about it, the front door on a house is abused a lot, people are pushing the door open with their feet and closing it and it's not showing huge amount of damage so it's not super soft. You would get pretty near as good wear out of the spar varnish as you would with polyurethane. Incidentally, the Helmsman spar isn't one of the better spar varnishes. The best is Epifanes but kinda pricey. A cheaper one that is pretty good is Cabot.


----------



## horford (May 13, 2013)

Live and learn...maybe someday someone will gain some knowledge from this thread. I am happy with how it turned out. If it gets a little scratched, so be it. It does continue to stink :smile3: I read that it can take a while to fully cure.

Thanks again!


----------



## Jesse Blair (Oct 9, 2016)

Nice design. I like it! Hopefully it will all be fine and the spar will hold up.


----------

